# Exploding Ice



## SpaceNut (Feb 15, 2008)

:lmao::lmao: 10 pics. A few days ago Clark Kent & I continued our experiments. We blew up a lot of ice that I froze in paper cups outside when it was so cold out. I was able to freeze a lot all at once. The ice was colored to help give it a special effect. In some of the photos you can see the firecracker. C/C welcome and thanks for looking!


Ice on Fire (if you don't believe it's hot, touch it!)







Monster's Head (appears to me that a monster's head is coming out of the ice on the left - use your imagination!)






Flower Ice Explosion (appears to me that there are "petals" coming from around an ice flower - again, use your imagination!)






Marble Ice Explosion (appears to me that the ice has a "marble" design on it)






Astroid Ice Explosion (reminds me of astroids from around a "hot" sun)






Bright Ice Explosion (the center was very "hot" during the explosion)






Exploding Ice #1






Exploding Ice #2






Exploding Ice #3






Exploding Ice #4


----------



## Arch (Feb 15, 2008)

very cool :thumbup:


----------



## Katziceblueyes (Feb 15, 2008)

How Neat!! 
Beautiful!


----------



## Sideburns (Feb 15, 2008)

THAT'S SO AWESOME!!!!
Me and my buddy love this.  That's really creative, and it's cool that you could capture it so well...


----------



## Scooter (Feb 15, 2008)

I am sorry I missed this part of your experiments.  These are very cool, creative.  Next time I will bring my camera. Very cool........


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 15, 2008)

*So very beautiful! I love the colors!*


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 15, 2008)

Awesome ideas and great job capturing them!


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 15, 2008)

great stuff! post more!!


----------



## Jermz_01 (Feb 15, 2008)

cool, cool, cool... pun intended (ice, get it?  cool?  ice?  I'll shut up)! 

hahahaha


----------



## TCimages (Feb 15, 2008)

great series!


----------



## SpaceNut (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks to all for all the great comments (and encouragement). Clark & I work together on these projects. I couldn't do it without him (he gets equal credit, that's why both our names appear on the frame). And yes, Scooter, you'll have to bring your camera next time. We have a blast!! (Get it??). Thanks, again!


----------



## invisible (Feb 15, 2008)

All of them are great as usual. The last one is the one I like the most.


----------



## mstephens (Feb 15, 2008)

great idea. i love them!!! look forward to seeing more of your creativity


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 16, 2008)

this rocks !!!!

This is like the matrix of the ice world...


----------



## SpaceNut (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. And mstephens, more things are to come in the near future!


----------



## ernie (Feb 16, 2008)

awesome series! might i ask what settings and setup you used? fast shutter obviously, but did you use any extra lighting? and how'd you get that black background?


----------



## cpelsy2k1 (Feb 16, 2008)

very creative, you guys have a talent for blowing unique objects up and getting great pictures of doing so!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Feb 16, 2008)

These are absolutely gorgeous, very creative and interesting to boot! Nice job.


----------



## SpaceNut (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks, guys! Appreciate the comments. 
Ernie: we set our cameras on "bulb" setting and controlled the camera manually. We used 2 flash units independently and hung a bolt of black material up for background. We turned the lights were off inside Clark's garage. Thanks for asking.


----------



## ClarkKent (Feb 17, 2008)

Scooter said:


> I am sorry I missed this part of your experiments.  These are very cool, creative.  Next time I will bring my camera. Very cool........




Yes, I enjoy getting together and blowing stuff up with spacenut.  And Yes mother, you need to come out with your camera and enjoy the fun.


----------



## LongDucDong (Feb 18, 2008)

Neat idea, well exocuted. #2 is incredible!


----------



## SpaceNut (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comment. Clark & I plan on doing more with ice (hopefully this week) and then we have ideas for other projects. But, these projects are very time consuming. Hope to have more in a week or two.


----------

